# Diaphram for ID COMP2 HORN



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone knows where I can get a Mylar diaphram for a ID CD COMP2 horn .
thanx.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eric can probably get you one at the best prices. He still is good with the fine folks at B&C USA.

B&C MMD25 Replacement Diaphragm for DE25 ( MMD25-8 )


----------

